# Cedar Lane Apiaries



## sr73087 (Mar 25, 2015)

I purchased a nuc this year from them. I was my first year keeping bees and I was very excited. The bees were originally supposed to come in April, however things got behind on their end and I did not get my nuc until Memorial day weekend. I immediately placed the bees in their hive and things seemed ok at first. However, they drew very little comb going into July (not even filling the 1st box). My mentor and I tried to entice comb development however, in mid-July they swarmed on me. I contacted Cedar Lane through email and was supposed to be called back, but never received a call. I would like to know how others have made out that purchased nucs or packages from this apirary.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

might not be there fault


----------

